
Building Standalone Python Applications with PyOxidizer - HerrMonnezza
https://gregoryszorc.com/blog/2019/06/24/building-standalone-python-applications-with-pyoxidizer/
======
Dowwie
the author of the article posted it earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20264910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20264910)

